# Please help with Shroom ID



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

First off, I am a morel enthusiast who is just starting to explore the other fungi Michigan has to offer. My dad and I did a little research and then hit the woods today. We were mainly looking for Chickens, Hens, honeys and puffballs. We found numerous mushrooms that we though were the aforementioned but we just were not confident enough to pick them (except the orange Chickens). We think we found a great spot but we are still a little afraid that the mushrooms were found and photographed were not the right ones. 

I was hoping you more knowledgeable people review the following pictures and tell us if they are indeed Chickens, Honeys, and hens. We won't dare eat any of them unless we have confirmation that they are safe.

I have downloaded 5 pics and I will submit more in a reply.

Thanks!


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

please continue to review the following


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

just a couple more pics, 

Pic #456, is that a "trumpet"?

Also, any general advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

You guys sure have been busy.
Do Not Eat Pic.451 and Pic458

Pic.467 is the Chicken mushroom. _Laetiporus sulphureus_.

Pic.462-466 is the Hen of the Woods. _Grifola frondosa_.

Pic 461 looks to me like the Black staining Polypore._ Meripilus giganteus_.

Pic. 460 Looks to me like it is the Pear shaped Puffball._ Lycoperdon pyriforme_.

Pic. 457 and 459 is the Honey Mushroom (stumper) _Armillariella mellea_

Nice find.


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> You guys sure have been busy.
> Do Not Eat Pic.451 and Pic458
> 
> Pic.467 is the Chicken mushroom. _Laetiporus sulphureus_.
> ...


Thanks for the great info, I will go back tomorrow to harvest the lot!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I second what wood butcher said, Just remeber to cut your hens and only take fresh ones, taht way you have more for next year.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Sparky23 is correct. In addition,for the first timer's, don't cut everything you see in the woods and come home with 50# of them. You will more than likely toss most of them out. Properly cleaning them can be an overwhelming task unless you don't mind a little extra protein,dirt,bark,wood dust,grasses and bug droppings.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

That brings me to my next question.

What is the proper way to clean chickens and hens? I read another one of your posts that said not to rinse them because they will get waterlogged. Do you just wipe them clean then?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

A fresh hen doesnt need much i blow them off with a little air can ike for cleaning keyboards, Dirty areas i toss, chicken s ame thing, you can rinse i think just dry with towel after, donk let um soak.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Redtick, take a good look on the underside of the fonts (pedals) many times you will see a bunch of white bumps, scrape some of the white pores away. the black stuff that is revealed under the pores are bug droppings. need i say more ?????????????????

Many times the droppings will roll down into that tiny crevice where the pedal is attached to the stem, i will make a "V" cut to remove all of that.

A soft bristled brush, a damp cloth and a good sharp pointy knife are my
tools of choice.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Waterloo....

Nice to see you've decided to take "the next step" in Fungi hunting....there are a few dozen choice edibles available in Michigan....Many of them (and many hard core hunters would agree), taste better than the Morel. You are doing the proper thing in asking for input from the experienced. You cant afford to make a mistake in this hobby!!!

I want you to be aware, that the Honey Mushrooms can be accompanied by the Deadly Gallerina....i have personally seen them NEAR Honeys. Familiarize yourself with this species. Here is a good link.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2003.html

feel free to PM me on anything Fungi....youre gonna love those Hens if youve never eaten them before!!!


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Redtick, take a good look on the underside of the fonts (pedals) many times you will see a bunch of white bumps, scrape some of the white pores away. the black stuff that is revealed under the pores are bug droppings. need i say more ?????????????????
> 
> Many times the droppings will roll down into that tiny crevice where the pedal is attached to the stem, i will make a "V" cut to remove all of that.
> 
> ...


Woodbutcher is correct...these are a pain in the ass to clean, therefore if you find them in abundance, just harvest the freshest and cleanest!!! You could also add an air compressor to the cleaning tool list.....thats what i use.

A few years ago, Woodbutcher went out and found the Hen motherlode....he went insane....he brought so many back, i think he lost two weeks of his life "processing" them.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Easy to harvest, pain in the ass to process is right! When my wife and I are out, since I always clean all of them when we get home, I get to a certain point where I'm like, "THAT'S ENOUGH!" But she wants to keep right on going! Haha. 

Koby, and Leonard...Great to see you guys on here! I'm pretty sure Leonard knows who this is...But Koby, I'm "Redwing1" on the other site. Sounds like you gentlemen are having a good fall! Keep it up!


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

And for everyone in this forum. When Koby or Woodbutcher tells you something about mushrooms, you should listen. Its knowledge and tidbits of information they have shared over the years that have definitely pointed me in the right direction. By no means do I call myself an expert, but with help from people like Koby and Woodbutcher you can learn a lot. Just always make CERTAIN with 100% certainty of what you have before you even think of eating it. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words Kearly, just passing on to newbees what i have learned and was taught by many folks not to long ago. In this hobby,you have to go slow and with 110% certainty. It has been said over and over.


*You can eat any mushroom, but some

Only once.
*


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks Redwing1...me and the Woodbutcher pop in here regularly to make sure no one's in danger, and to feed em a few pointers.

This has been the best year in about 8 as far as fungus goes....a spectacular year. This is the kind of year you would have wanted to START mushroom hunting....that way you could be depressed for the next 5 when what your looking for at the right time isnt there, and you wonder why year after year!!!!


----------

